# Z-Spec Grille Part Number



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Welcome, twin! We are a rare species, but especially you with a 2013!


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

will they fit on a 2011 ls???


----------



## Magnum PI (May 20, 2013)

The oem grille has the same part number from 2011 up so I would think these would fit without any issues. I am trying to talk the sales manager into letting me acquire the grille but it's not looking good. Said he'd let me know. Can't blame a guy for trying.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Magnum I'll pass by the dealer and get one myself in the Iridium color.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Magnum!

Are these available in plain old black plastic? If so, part number? I have a white Eco and don't intend on having to paint the grille before it goes in!

Maybe if you grow a really nice moustache worthy of your forum handle your sales manager will let you have a grille.


----------



## Magnum PI (May 20, 2013)

The one I looked at was painted just around the outer edge in the iridium color. Where the standard grille is chrome this was painted iridium. The main body of the grille was black plastic. In my opinion the iridium would match any color because it is so dark. I'm assuming the other colors are the same way.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I was looking at getting the billet grille from Carid.com. The price of $130ish sounded better that the $550 or so for the zspec (thats with the lower RS grille i beleive).


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I was looking at getting the billet grille from Carid.com. The price of $130ish sounded better that the $550 or so for the zspec (thats with the lower RS grille i beleive).


The billet grill is an overlay grilm it sits on top of your factory grill.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum man!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah but its 1/4 the price and looks are about the same IMO.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

So does the price include the lower grill? Is the lower grill compatible with the RS model or is it non-RS specific?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Yeah but its 1/4 the price and looks are about the same IMO.


Ok hust making sure you knew that some of tbe discriptions on evay don't tell you.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Magnum PI (May 20, 2013)

The part numbers I provided contain the upper and lower radiator grilles. The RS front bumper lower fascia center grille is not included. So far I can't find anything about a Z-Spec grille for the RS lower fascia grille. I believe the Spring Special Edition package only included the upper and lower radiator grilles and used the standard lower fascia center grille. GM acted like I was crazy when I inquired about a Z-Spec grille. Even our accessory supplier didn't know a thing about it.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

So, these grilles are NOT available with the chrome surround?? If so that sucks. 

And too bad their not offering the lower fascia grille... :angry:


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Ok hust making sure you knew that some of tbe discriptions on evay don't tell you.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks for the heads up. I just cant justify spending that kinda loot for that.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

evo77 said:


> So, these grilles are NOT available with the chrome surround?? If so that sucks.
> 
> And too bad their not offering the lower fascia grille... :angry:


If the upper grille is made up of two parts like the OEM piece is, it's quite possible you could separate the painted trim from the Z-Spec piece and replace it with the chrome piece from your original grille. I would HOPE this is the way it is designed, anyway...

Magnum, correct me if I'm wrong, but I think what you said above is that the grille part #'s listed above include an upper AND lower grille for the non-RS cars. An RS car could probably use the upper grille, maybe just not the lower one. Who knows, maybe the lower one will fit the RS facia too? GM isn't being too forthcoming with information, which is the usual routine for them. Boo.


----------



## Magnum PI (May 20, 2013)

First, thanks for all of the welcome messages guys. Blue Angel, the grille that I'm referring to is the upper one above the Bowtie and the lower one under the Bowtie. They should both fit without any issues from what I can tell. The oem grille both upper and lower are the same part numbers from 2011 and up. Doesn't matter if it is an RS fascia or just a standard fascia. Hopefully GM will be more forthcoming about these parts once the 2014's start appearing.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I would love to see what the colored grilles looked like, since from my personal inquiry with my dealership is that the grille itself is black, with the front faces painted in the accent color. Although I could have understood wrong and it could be a complete single color.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Magnum PI said:


> Blue Angel, the grille that I'm referring to is the upper one above the Bowtie and the lower one under the Bowtie. They should both fit without any issues from what I can tell.


Aha! I was wrong... thanks for the correction! I was under the impression that the "lower" grille referred to was the one below the licence plate where the Eco has the shutters. SO, from here on out I propose we refer to these as the UPPER, LOWER, and BOTTOM grills. Sound good? 

Now my next question; what is the deal with the BOTTOM grill as seen in the pic above of the red Z-Spec car? That piece is 90% of the reason I'm interested in this upgrade as I think it would make a BIG difference in the appearance of the standard non-RS facia.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

evo77 said:


> So, these grilles are NOT available with the chrome surround?? If so that sucks.
> 
> And too bad their not offering the lower fascia grille... :angry:


This would be ideal. I didnt get a chance to read what came up when I gave my parts man the part number. He just mentioned the colors it came in.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Lol now I feel stupid for being mad at them trying to charge me 240 for one haha


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Magnum PI said:


> The part numbers I provided contain the upper and lower radiator grilles. The RS front bumper lower fascia center grille is not included. So far I can't find anything about a Z-Spec grille for the RS lower fascia grille. I believe the Spring Special Edition package only included the upper and lower radiator grilles and used the standard lower fascia center grille. GM acted like I was crazy when I inquired about a Z-Spec grille. Even our accessory supplier didn't know a thing about it.


My parts department didn't either at work!


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Where did you get your grille that's shown in the picture below?









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I called 3 aftermarket guys and none have any


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

AlwaysSunny said:


> Where did you get your grille that's shown in the picture below?
> View attachment 14885
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a SEMA concept from GM. I dont believe anyone outside of being an insider has this grill and lower grill combo.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> Thats a SEMA concept from GM. I dont believe anyone outside of being an insider has this grill and lower grill combo.


Correction: the radiator grille is original equipment for the Cruze sold in Korea.

Only the lower fascia grille is not sold or available.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Just sent my parts department an email to see if they could order this, anyone else have any luck?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Your able to order the Z spec grill if you order a 2014 Cruze.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Your able to order the Z spec grill if you order a 2014 Cruze.


Does it come with the bottom part for the rs though?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Rocky87 said:


> Does it come with the bottom part for the rs though?


Yeah as far as I know.

But you can't order the Z-spec grill and the RS package together you have to order the Grill and spoiler packages sparately.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

GMPartsDirect has the part number available on their online store, sent them an email to confirm they can get it and that it is indeed the ZSpec grill


----------

